# Is mandala ok.



## longtimegrower (Jan 26, 2007)

I just ordered Hashberry and safari mix from Mandala seed shop. Has anyone ordered from them and had good luck using them. Thanks for the help Slim


----------



## leelow (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah mandala is a great longstanding seed bank a plus genetics. hashberry is the real deal. i believe it was on high times top 10 strains this year.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks leelow if you ever need any help give me a holler. Slim


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah the hashberry is a heavy indica and can be used for medicinal purposes and packs a good punch with a good yield. HT rated one of the top ten. so yeah, i would go with them.
~T-Bone


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey i just got confermation that my order shiped. slim


----------

